

8 Tips for Startup Hiring Success - breily
http://howtosplitanatom.com/startup-reactor/startup-reactor-8-tips-for-startup-hiring-success/

======
mynameishere
While it may be okay for small companies with high-end employees to allow
developers to interview, corporations should not let people interview
prospective peers. Unless they are very confident in themselves, there will be
a tendency to prefer poor quality co-workers, for competitive reasons.

~~~
comatose_kid
1\. This doesn't sound like a great idea from the point of view of the person
being interviewed. I would certainly want to know what my prospective peers
will be like.

2\. A manager that didn't allow his/her engineers to interview candidates
would have to tread carefully to avoid making engineers feel that their
judgement isn't trusted.

3\. Self confidence probably has little to do with one's ability to judge the
quality of a candidate. Technical proficiency, humility, preparation, and
being a good listener seem like characteristics that would rank higher.

